# Really wanted a puppy, now exhausted.



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a cutie! My Freddy is an amazingly good and easy puppy - even so I am completely whacked, ready for bed by 9pm and seriously considering how to get an afternoon nap as well!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Cute! Is he a Boston Terrier? 
I feel your pain when you say you underestimated the work. I keep remembering the fluff and forgetting the work between puppies.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Adorable puppy. They are a ton of work, and it seems like it goes on forever but I promise you it gets better. When puppy sleeps through the night consistently without needing a potty break, you’ll feel so much more rested.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Boston terrier?

Basil's summer bff is a Boston terrier named Ruby <3

Just let the little one pee on the floor one night so you can get a full night sleep lol. Your in the thick of it until 6 months or so so one night off for a recharged mom...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Only a week? You're in for a spell, better stock up on coffee! Congratulations! What a cute little puppy [emoji240]!


----------



## Fidothepoodle (Apr 4, 2021)

Cutest puppy ever!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hang in there Ava! It does get better, longer than you imagined, but when you're looking back, it's sooner than you think  

That is one cute pupper!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

fjm said:


> What a cutie! My Freddy is an amazingly good and easy puppy - even so I am completely whacked, ready for bed by 9pm and seriously considering how to get an afternoon nap as well!


Winnie goes to bed at 9pm and I'm ready for mine too. Haven't mastered the afternoon nap yet but I do try.


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

Adorable puppy!
In July, two weeks into life with our new puppy and with fond memories of how easy our old adult Spoo was, after a particularly trying moment of play biting/growling from the new puppy, my husband looked at me with tears in his eyes and said, “I just don’t think he likes me!”
Now, 3 months later, with training and maturing, they are best buds. 🥰
The phrase that helped my husband most? “This, too, shall pass…”

Sending my best thoughts for you and your new little one, and hope you can get the rest you need!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

LOL puppies, I got really lucky this time and still it can be exhausting. Fortunately he goes to bed for the night with my daughter at 7:30-8..(yes we all go to bed early) but I'm up by 5 and then I start the days routine. Adorable puppy


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

"Sleep that knits up the ravelled sleave of care", and temporarily prevents the puppy unravelling your own sleeve again! Freddy still sleeps a lot, and is quite happy to sleep in his pen. It is a revelation - I can actually get things done without constantly checking where he is and what he is doing. It also helps that he is cleared for outdoor walks - half an hour running across the fields, sniffing and exploring and checking what the Big Dogs are doing and he crashes for up to two hours. I wish I could boast about it but it is not down to anything I have done, just who he is.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Cute! Is he a Boston Terrier?
> I feel your pain when you say you underestimated the work. I keep remembering the fluff and forgetting the work between puppies.


He's a 12 week old boston


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> LOL puppies, I got really lucky this time and still it can be exhausting. Fortunately he goes to bed for the night with my daughter at 7:30-8..(yes we all go to bed early) but I'm up by 5 and then I start the days routine. Adorable puppy


he started screaming to be let out at 3am, 4:30am, and 5;15 am. I let him scream it out and then when he quieted down I took him out to pee.. in the pouring rain. We did not have a good morning. I'm at school now so its my parents turn for the puppy morning shift.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Boston terrier?
> 
> Basil's summer bff is a Boston terrier named Ruby <3
> 
> Just let the little one pee on the floor one night so you can get a full night sleep lol. Your in the thick of it until 6 months or so so one night off for a recharged mom...


He has a bladder of steel! He will go a solid 4 hours in the crate every day. My mom leaves for work at around 11am, I get home around 2pm and he hasn't once pottied in his kennel. He did go potty on the floor once after drinking a crap ton of water, took him outside to pee, he pee'd, 5 mins later he pee'd on the floor. thanks bud, lol


----------



## BuzzysMom1 (Dec 23, 2020)

I know all about this. I got my puppy at 8 weeks, he is now 6 months. He was the perfect puppy, he slept through the night, learned his commands and was a good boy. At month 4, he developed separation anxiety. He began to misbehave, pull on the lead and bark like crazy. I thought I would go insane. I am so tired all the time, all the time. Recently, I sent him to daycare; I will continue to do so. It is a lot of work and you will be exhausted and sometimes frustrated but I think it is worth it.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, I did circumvent the screaming by taking Freddy to bed with me from the start - the first few minutes before he settles are a bit like trying to settle a very spiky octopus, but he is getting better. And remembering those trips in the early hours, juggling puppy, dressing gown, shoes and torch I decided I was too old for it, put a puppy pad down in the bathroom and he uses that at night - total time from first wiggle to widdle and back to bed is usually under 5 minutes. It may mean some retraining down the line but by then he will be able to manage through the night, and it will be Spring.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Raising a puppy is hard work. Topper is the first one I've raised, but I felt I was pretty well prepared thanks to PF, Ian Dunbar and other recommended reading. Now that he's one year old, I can see that hard work paying off. Do what you can to get enough sleep and help with the puppy. You may want to check out daycare when he's old enough to give you and your parents a break. Although if he were my puppy, I would want to be with him 24/7 cuz he's so cute!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hugs! I didn’t recognize myself a few months in with a puppy! I had a weekly trainer, a crate a big fenced yard and the support of PF. It got better with a schedule, a fair schedule. (Don’t B.S. me with those bells, Buck!) Exhausting to do Last Call, and then an early AM or two, but they eventually can hold elimination to a schedule. Time is on your side


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

with 6 of us, it hasn't been too hard. We all run different schedules, the house is rarely empty. the first of us leaving the house at 6:30am, and the last of us leaving at 11am... then we all trickle home between 2pm-6pm. Puppy is alone a mere 3-4 hours a day


----------



## PsychoBunny (Jun 12, 2021)

Ava. said:


> View attachment 482634
> View attachment 482635


That face 😍
Husband wanted a Boston & I wanted a Spoo.
Should have got both


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

PsychoBunny said:


> That face 😍
> Husband wanted a Boston & I wanted a Spoo.
> Should have got both


He's a lot of dog and clearly a terrier. He's got a big attitude.


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

Ava. said:


> I've had this puppy for a week now and I really underestimated the work.
> 
> But hey, he's cute. After he drives me nuts for several hours and finally zonks out, especially.
> 
> View attachment 482613


We have two toy poodle pups.. and we always say it would a whole lot harder if they weren't so cute. I try to remember that we need to cherish these months b/c they are not puppies very long.


----------



## TuttoBene (Apr 23, 2021)

Oh boy, it’s a lot of work. The early weeks go by slowly with your new wild “toddler” with teeth. Chew Toys, Nyla bones, soft toys. You can’t invest in too many toys because some will work and others won’t. The first 4 weeks is the most difficult. At 12 weeks they have a little more situational awareness and it gets better from there. If someone told me that the puppy I had would become the 8 month old dog I have now, a sweet, smart, tender and eager to please poodle, I would never have believed them. Hard training work, faith and a ton of treats will get you through to year 2.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Its easier now that he has some manners...


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay! You have returned! Tell us more about how he is doing.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Yay! You have returned! Tell us more about how he is doing.


In and out, LOL. I've been busy.

Little man is 5 months old now. He knows all his basic manners, sit,down,stay,come, kennel, he's _mostly_ potty trained. he really likes food AND toys. His environmental confidence is through the roof (will walk on any surface, will go through ANYTHING, stuff I have to work through with deacon he just flies through), he's doing really good with manners outside of the house. He needs to learn to leave his brother alone, but he's scared of other dogs for whatever reason. Working on that.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It's great you have got so much training done with him so early. The potty training will come; some of it is simply what his body is physically capable of at this point.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

cowpony said:


> It's great you have got so much training done with him so early. The potty training will come; some of it is simply what his body is physically capable of at this point.


tbe first month or so we just worked on learning how to learn. he learned to take food from me, he learned to watch me, and he learned to follow a hand lure. Then from there I just kind of spend 5-10 mins with him a day training and he's picked up a lot.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

There's a puppy update and there are no new PICTURES of the puppy?! 

I swear this is against the forum rules or something  if it isn't it should be.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

chanting: _We need pictures!_


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I'll supply photos! I just don't have any connection at school, LOL. Beware, he's kinda funny looking. He's a puppy mill rescue (from a shelter, not from the source,haha)


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So cute. Love the picture of him upside down


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

BT’s are my favorite breed and I’ve had many. I don’t think he looks funny and if you look at his front, it’s really nice. Puppy mill dogs usually don’t have nice fronts like that. His markings are good too and his face is small but he will grow into it, same with his ears.

I think he will be a very good looking Boston terrier, as long as you don’t neuter him early. Doing so will make him tall, with little muscles. Wait until 15 months, even 18 months if you can, to let hormones do their job and you will get quite the stunner !

I’d love to see a picture of him stacked (as best as you can).


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Dechi said:


> BT’s are my favorite breed and I’ve had many. I don’t think he looks funny and if you look at his front, it’s really nice. Puppy mill dogs usually don’t have nice fronts like that. His markings are good too and his face is small but he will grow into it, same with his ears.
> 
> I think he will be a very good looking Boston terrier, as long as you don’t neuter him early. Doing so will make him tall, with little muscles. Wait until 15 months, even 18 months if you can, to let hormones do their job and you will get quite the stunner !
> 
> I’d love to see a picture of him stacked (as best as you can).


He will not be fixed for awhile, don't worry.

I'll stack him when I get home from school.

I'm more worried about how his eyes face two different directions.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Im not too familiar with boston terrier conformation, but so far I've noticed his color is off standard, he's wayy too long and wayy too tall, his feet are super flat, etc. He's a typical poorly bred boston.

I'd really like a well bred boston some day. they're really cool dogs. A good amount of energy but also quite chill when excersised properly.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ava. said:


> I'm more worried about how his eyes face two different directions.


That’s very common in BTs. It’s not too pronounced on your boy.



Ava. said:


> Im not too familiar with boston terrier conformation, but so far I've noticed his color is off standard, he's wayy too long and wayy too tall, his feet are super flat, etc. He's a typical poorly bred boston.
> 
> I'd really like a well bred boston some day. they're really cool dogs. A good amount of energy but also quite chill when excersised properly.


That’s why I’m curious to see the rest of him. The small bit we see on pictures looks better than what I’d expect from a puppy mill dog.

My first ever dog as an adult was a BT. I had him at 6 weeks and he was the best dog I ever had. He would follow me in a big city downtown without a leash, and would wait for me outside, untied, while I shopped. In those days people didn’t steal dogs. He was from someone breeding their dog. I can tell you he didn’t look half as good as yours, from the front at least.

I’ve had a very well bred female BT. She was a beauty. I had her while raising my kids and working and I regret not having more spent more one on one time with her. She was loved by the whole family and such a good girl.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Did my best. He looks bad but he's a puppy and wouldn't stop moving


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

If I saw him walking down the street with you, I'd think him quite handsome!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

He is so handsome.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Dianaleez said:


> If I saw him walking down the street with you, I'd think him quite handsome!


He's a nice dog, I'm just a conformation snob.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Not sure if you can tell, but mr man is kind of skinny. He eats a lot and is perfectly healthy. I think he just moves too much to keep any weight on him. Any ideas?


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

He's very handsome! I would not worry about him being skinny-ish at 5 months. A lot of teenage dogs go through a skinny/gangly stage. He'll probably fill out when his growing slows down.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

What a beautiful and adorable puppy! Raising a puppy is a lot of hard work, but a thousand times worth it when mature a little. I let mine sleep in the bed with me from the beginning. Occasionally he’d wake me up because he was bored, but usually slept my schedule. So 1-2 years of hard work is so worth the next 14 years! Congratulations, and best wishes for an easier time and more sleep. 😊


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)




----------

